# Netzwerkname ändern - Wie geht das?



## Bremsklotz (13 März 2008)

Ich habe erst seit kurzem WLAN. Leider habe ich zu spät gesehen, dass man einen Netzwerknamen wählen soll, der nicht so einfach ist.
Wie kann ich denn jetzt meinen vergebenen Netzwerknamen ändern?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerkname ändern - Wie geht das?*

Der Name ist ueber das Menue des WLAN-Router zu aendern, anschliessend muss aber auch der neue Name in den Netzwerkeinstellungen der Rechner angegeben werden. Ersteres geht meist ueber ein Webmenue, ggfs. im Handbuch nachschauen. Sinnvoll aus meiner Sicht ist es, dabei ein Netzwerkkabel zur Hand zu haben, falls irgendetwas schiefgeht, ist man nicht voellig vom Internet abgeschnitten, ueber das man sich Tipps u Hilfe holen kann..


----------



## Heiko (13 März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerkname ändern - Wie geht das?*

Die Änderung der SSID ist aber eher Augenwischerei als sicherheitsrelevant.


----------



## Bremsklotz (13 März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerkname ändern - Wie geht das?*

@TSCore Ninja und Heiko

danke für die Antwort, aber dann muss ich es wohl so lassen, denn um ein Netzwerkkabel mit dem Modem zu verbinden, müsste ich den PC komplett abbauen und in Modemnähe wieder aufbauen. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu aufwändig.

Wenn Heiko sowieso sagt, es ist mehr Augenwischerei, dann behalte ich halt den Namen bei.


----------



## drboe (14 März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerkname ändern - Wie geht das?*



Bremsklotz schrieb:


> ... müsste ich den PC komplett abbauen und in Modemnähe wieder aufbauen. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu aufwändig.


Man könnte sicher auch das Modem zum PC zu bringen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Bremsklotz (15 März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerkname ändern - Wie geht das?*

Nein, leider nicht. Das Kabel reicht nicht so weit.
Der PC steht ziemlich weit weg in einem anderen Raum. Bei der Erstinstallation habe ich tatsächlich alles ins Wohnzimmer schleppen müssen, wo der Anschluss ist. Ansonsten hätte ich das Kabel durch das ganze Wohnzimmer legen müssen, das wollte ich nicht.


----------

